# No Headbadge  No Idea



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 8, 2008)

Does the oil port help with identifying this frame??
I will go down to the bike library (storage unit) 
and get some good pics of the rear hub it is a 
New Departure, but a real early one.

A photo of the whole bike together is posted
in the thread     'Is this going to work?'


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2008)

It's a Columbia. Late teens early 20s.


----------



## sam (Dec 9, 2008)

I beleave that's the two piece crank that you stick a large screw driver in the hole and unscrew the crank arms.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 12, 2008)

Does the "hump" in the top bar belong there or is it bent?
I cannot find any pics of one,

Thanks Catfish,  do you know what the proper badge looks like?


----------



## circa1939 (Dec 17, 2008)

Boy thats in really nice shape!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 18, 2008)

I feel violated!!
I never thought it... would happens to one of my threads.


Hey Circa!  are you making fun of me??    I thought it was in kind of rough shape.  I dunno.


Shane


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 19, 2008)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Does the "hump" in the top bar belong there or is it bent?
> QUOTE]
> 
> The frame is bent. The toptube and downtube should both be straight.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank You Scott!

Can that be fixed? Is it worth fixing?

Shane


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 22, 2008)

There is a slight possibility that the frame could be straightened, but most likely not. However, the tube(s) could be replaced, but considering the cranks have been welded on, and missing most of the parts, in my humble opinion it just is not worth it.


----------



## sqrly (Dec 23, 2008)

If the price were right, I would be interested in buying it, as is.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is what I have for parts, I think that I am only missing a front fender,  







Regards 

Shane aka _The Firestoner_


----------

